# what cure for jerky?



## newfie bullet (Dec 22, 2014)

I have been making moose jerky for a few years now and use soya sauce for the cure . as you all know the jerky turns out all black in color. Got a bag of mortons tender quick , and is planning on using it in my recipe instead of soya , would  like it to be a nice red color.

I usually smoke it for 2 hrs and then finish it without the smoke ,  with the tender quick will it be the red color i'm   looking for? Anyone got a good recipe for a real sweet spicy jerky ?

alan


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 26, 2014)

molasses, brown sugar or honey etc would give you sweet and cayenne ,red pepper flakes etc for the hot/spicy flavors, experiment until you find YOUR recipe.


----------



## geerock (Dec 26, 2014)

Look into Hi Mountain.  Always had good luck with that.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 26, 2014)

We have 8 tasty and some unique flavors of jerky seasoning available on our website, each come with the cure needed. www.owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html
- Original
- Cracked Black Pepper & Garlic
- Honey BBQ
- Teriyaki
- Hickory
- Mesquite
- Sweet & Spicy
- Maple Jalapeno


----------



## hattrick128 (Dec 26, 2014)

Big fan of Hi Mountain seasonings.  I use their bratwurst mix as a base to custom make a bunch of different sausage recipes using wild game.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 26, 2014)

Will this be ground moose or whole muscle sliced moose


----------



## mustakrakish36 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey guys, my apologies in advance for posting in the wrong forum. I'm a new member looking to find out where I should post to learn more about making your own preserves at home. 

Recently had exotic jerkies of Kangaroo, Ostrich, and Alligator and I'd like to learn about what sites sell quality cuts and how to choose less fatty cuts that lead to products with higher shelf life. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## raselkirk (Dec 29, 2014)

Curious as to whether #2 cure can be used to make a batch of jerky have a longer shelf life?

russ


----------



## raselkirk (Dec 29, 2014)

tundarum said:


> #1 is a mixture of 1 part sodium nitrite and 16 parts salt.  #2 is a mixture of 1 part sodium nitrite, .64 parts sodium nitrate and 16 parts salt.  The sodium nitrate in #2 is necessary for dry curing since it slowly converts to sodium nitrite during the dry curing process until approximately 30% weight of the sausage is removed during the slow drying process. Since jerky is dried/dehydrated over a much shorter period, I don't see how sodium nitrate would be beneficial since the majority of the moisture is removed in jerky during the much quicker drying process. Therefore, #2 would probably give the same results as #1 without any shelf life advantage.


Gotcha, thanks!

Russ


----------



## boykjo (Dec 29, 2014)

RASelkirk said:


> Curious as to whether #2 cure can be used to make a batch of jerky have a longer shelf life?
> 
> russ


No. Cure #2 is for dry curing. Stick to cure #1 or tender quick for jerky


----------



## plopowitz (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi all.  I'm new to this forum.  I appreciate all of your wisdom!

I'm just starting out with small batches of beef jerky.  I like the idea of using lean ground beef and shooting it through the gun with various attachments.  I've had difficulty, however, finding seasonings and cures in stores. What are your recommendations on the best way or place to purchase these items?  I don't mind bulk.  What is the most cost effective method of buying?  Thanks for your help and Happy New Year to you all !!
Pete


----------



## mossymo (Dec 29, 2014)

plopowitz said:


> Hi all.  I'm new to this forum.  I appreciate all of your wisdom!
> 
> I'm just starting out with small batches of beef jerky.  I like the idea of using lean ground beef and shooting it through the gun with various attachments.  I've had difficulty, however, finding seasonings and cures in stores. What are your recommendations on the best way or place to purchase these items?  I don't mind bulk.  What is the most cost effective method of buying?  Thanks for your help and Happy New Year to you all !!
> Pete



Pete, if you refer to my post up above those jerky seasonings are available for 5 lb. jerky batches.


----------



## plopowitz (Dec 29, 2014)

How much is 5 lbs of seasoning and cure?   I see different flavors for about $7.50 on eBay.


----------



## plopowitz (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm sorry.  I saw your link.  I'm looking through it now.  What's shipping cost ?


----------



## mossymo (Dec 29, 2014)

plopowitz said:


> I'm sorry.  I saw your link.  I'm looking through it now.  What's shipping cost ?



It depends on what all you are ordering and your zip code. You can complete the order for a total without paying to view a total or contact the website for a shipping quote.


----------

